# PC über TV laufen lassen?



## Holyangel (28. August 2016)

*PC über TV laufen lassen?*

Ich habe mir ein hdmi Kabel gekauft, welches ich mit dem PC und dem TV verbunden habe, um auf dem TV u.a. Netflix welches ich am PC starte, laufen zu lassen.
Habe nun das Problem, dass icha ber kein Bild am TV bekomme, habe aber über das Setup Menue jeweils einen Computeranschluss, einmal über hdmi sideboard und einmal über hdmi Anschluss 2 erstellt. Beides geht nicht.

Benutze Windows 10 und habe auch über Anzeiogeeinstellungen nichts gefunden, was mir weiter hilft (bei Erkennen findet er keine weitere Anzeige.
Wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2016)

Entweder über "Anzeigeeinstellungen" (rechter Mausklick auf dem Desktop) und dann auf "Erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellungen" oder via Grafikkarten-Treiber die erfassten Bildschirme betrachten. Evtl. den zweiten HDMI-Port an der Grafikkarte probieren, die meisten Grakas haben in der Regel Zweie davon. Wahrscheinlich ist der normale Monitor als Hauptgerät aktiviert, der TV dagegen nicht.

Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder die Anzeige duplizieren (heisst beide Ausgangsgeräte zeigen den gleichen Bildschirminhalt an) oder Bildausgabe über Gerät 2 (den TV) allein aktivieren, wobei da widerum der Monitor dann off-gestellt wird.


----------



## Holyangel (28. August 2016)

Hab es über die Anzeigeeinstellung schon versucht, da habe ich nichts gefunden.
Habe eine r9 390 und soweit ich es erkennen kann, nur einen hdmi Anschluss.

Wie würde es denn über den Grafikkartentreiber gehen? Unter Anzeige?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

Hast du denn NUR den TV angeschlossen? Macht es vlt einen Unterschiede, wenn du das Kabel dranmachst und erst DANACH den PC startest?


----------



## Holyangel (30. August 2016)

ich habe den PC und den TV mit einem hdmi Kabel verbunden und das schon nun ein paar Tage, also es macht keinen Unterschied wann ich den PC anschalte


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> ich habe den PC und den TV mit einem hdmi Kabel verbunden und das schon nun ein paar Tage, also es macht keinen Unterschied wann ich den PC anschalte


 also, du hast NUR bei Netflix kein Bild, oder wie jetzt? ^^ Und dann GAR nix, oder ist nur der Bereich schwarz, wo ein Bild sein sollte, aber Menü usw. siehst Du?  Hast du die aktuellsten AMD-Treiber drauf? Flash, Java usw. aktuell?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2016)

Kann dann natürlich sein, dass irgendein Netflix Kopierschutz dazwischenfunkt. Mal im Browser statt über eine App probiert?

Normalerweise ist der Anschluss vom PC über HDMI seit ein paar Jahren problemlos, anstecken und läuft. Musste da weder bei AMD noch NVidia überhaupt irgendwas im Grafiktreiber einstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2016)

schon mal ein anderes kabel probiert?


----------



## Holyangel (30. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, du hast NUR bei Netflix kein Bild, oder wie jetzt? ^^ Und dann GAR nix, oder ist nur der Bereich schwarz, wo ein Bild sein sollte, aber Menü usw. siehst Du?  Hast du die aktuellsten AMD-Treiber drauf? Flash, Java usw. aktuell?


Der PC erkennt nur den Monitor und keine weiteren Bildschirme (sehe ich auf dem Monitor)
Auf dem Fernseher selber steht kein Videosignal.

Ich kann auch desktop, keine DVDs und nichts auf dem Fernseher sehen.


----------



## Holyangel (30. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon mal ein anderes kabel probiert?



du meisnt ein anderes hdmi Kabel? Müsste mir noch eins bestellen, muss 3 Meter lang sein


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Also hast du doch nicht NUR den TV dran? Probier das erst mal aus, ob es geht, wenn der Monitor ganz ab ist.


----------



## Holyangel (6. September 2016)

geht noch nicht, werde aber mal den Shop fragen, bei denen ich den PC gekauft habe.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du wie ich einen Samsung TV via HDMI anschließen möchtest dann vergiss nicht den Pc Modus am TV vorher zu aktivieren. Ohne den ging damals bei meinem TV auch erstmal gar nichts.
Samsung-Fernseher: Spielemodus am TV aktivieren – so geht’s - CHIP
Sollte dein TV von einem anderen Hersteller sein dann musst du mal googlen ob es dort auch so einen Modus gibt. Momentan betreibe ich an meiner RX470 einen 32" Samsung TV und einen 22" Monitor von HP mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen pro Gerät. Läuft astrein. Vorher waren diese Bildschirme an einer NVIDIA GTX760 und dort lief das auch problemlos mit aktiviertem Pc Modus am TV.


----------

